# My new addition to the family..8.5 DS



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

It's just not as fast nor as light as my other 2 bikes. I just needed a commuter bike.

2012 Trek Gary Fisher 8.5 DS w/optional rack (30.1 lbs)


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice.


----------

